# Dog Joke



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

A man walks into the pub dragging a cabbage on the end of a length of string. He buys a pint, settles down on a stool with the cabbage on the floor beside him. Eventually the barman says
"why have you come in here with a cabbage on the end of a piece of string?"
the man replies
"CABBAGE?????" The man in the shop told me it was a cauli! (Collie)


Sorry but at least it's one you can tell the kids :lol: 

Gill


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------

